# First game: Top 3 problems



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

1. Battier can't defend PF;

2. Alston obviously lack of something - Organizing skills? defense? wisdom?

3. T-Mac can't shoot - FG 33%?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> 1. Battier can't defend PF;


Battier wasn't playing defense against the PF the entire time he was in the game (which wasn't much in the first half).. when he was defending he did okay. For a great majority of the second half, for reasons beyond my understanding, Scott Padgett was gaurding Boozer. Obviously that worked well...



Ballscientist said:


> 2. Alston obviously lack of something - Organizing skills? defense? wisdom?


The problem with Alston is he has a street ball mentality. He goes for his shot first when he thinks his team is struggling, instead of trusting that the other parts of the machine will do their job.



Ballscientist said:



> 3. T-Mac can't shoot - FG 33%?


Tmac is coming off a looooong trek back to health... he can shoot, he will shoot, but my guess is he won't really kick it into high gear until week three... but he still contributed by getting 9 assists


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I would take McGrady and Alston off that list, add getting outrebounded and no bench production.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

unluckyseventeen said:


> getting outrebounded and no bench production.


That, I agree with whole-heartedly!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> The problem with Alston is he has a street ball mentality. He goes for his shot first when he thinks his team is struggling, instead of trusting that the other parts of the machine will do their job.


'Skip to my Lou'.....I was thinkin the same exact thing...something's gotta give.


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

I really want to know what is wrong with Rafer


I'm one of his fans, and i really get upset when he doesn't do well while he's playing ......why can't he be like chris paul, and them new players They get like 10 assists, and 20 points ...how come he doesn't improve his game 

i agree that he has a streetball mentality he thinks that if he shoots, and scores he's going to win the game, but i remember watching him while he was with the raptors when ever he scores more than 20 points the raptors lose, and when he shares the ball they win


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I Ball said:


> I really want to know what is wrong with Rafer
> 
> 
> I'm one of his fans, and i really get upset when he doesn't do well while he's playing ......why can't he be like chris paul, and them new players They get like 10 assists, and 20 points ...how come he doesn't improve his game
> ...


based on my observations over the last year, it is because he is an idiot. and he cant shoot.


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

Wouldn't it be great if someone could just be like Chris Paul?

Alston could kind of shoot in Toronto, but that aspect of his game kind of fell apart last season. The idiocy thing might be on the mark.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

MINOR PROBLEM: D-Fish outscored our bench 13-11
MAJOR PROBLEM: Utah scored more than us


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I think the major thing is that our bench was very unproductive. Alston and Mac had bad nights and our bench was crap. Luther head and Steve Novak should be able to produce more tan that and alston and mac should be shooting better percenteges.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

1) Yao needs a whole lot more touches;

2) Bench production is essential to a high octane running scheme, if that is what JVG is wanting to use this year; and

3) Intense defense for 40+ minutes.

That's a start.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

The only reason why we lost was cause no one was boxing out or getting the rebounds. They out rebounded us 47-36 and Yao looked a little fatigued in that game if you noticed.


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

MY 3 Reasons
1. horrible defense!!
2. no rebounding!!
3. my god the free throw shooting was bad!!

the defense is one thing the rockets could always fall back on!! please tell me they well play better defense!!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

darkballa said:


> I think the major thing is that our bench was very unproductive. Alston and Mac had bad nights and our bench was crap. Luther head and Steve Novak should be able to produce more tan that and alston and mac should be shooting better percenteges.


I agree, but I don't think we'd even be talking about this if the team had played better in the non scoring stats? Defense/Rebounding/steals, we got RIPPED pure and simple. But yeah, what the hell was wrong with Luther, missing layups for godsake? The free throws were terrible yet again, when Yao did get the ball he got it back out quick enough, but nobody hit anything??? That pisses me off! You have to hit wide open shots, take a step in if the 3 isnt working for you stupid. Man, Lu really let the team down in that area. 

NOTE TO JEFF: Play Juwan at backup C, at least he can catch the ball and not have butterfingers. Dke, what can I say, that was embarrassing? He only blocked one shot, his own under the hoop. I told yall he was done, and we needed some size. *Apparently Jeff was on Mars when Yao went out last year, and didn't think we needed a backup for him that wasn't born before the Kennedy adminstration?*
The fouls it seemed on Yao and Battier were monstrumental??? It was like we hit five shots in row, then Yao/Bat got in foul trouble, and then the team couldnt play right anymore? I do think that some or most of the offensive issues were just Rust, and new guys playing together for real. Remember we do have 2 new starters, and in reality, Yao and Tracy didn't get to play with Rafer very much as a Trio???
Again none of that is important if we'd played D, boxed out, recovered well for each other on D? That was just HORRENDOUS :curse: I hope they look at the tape of that DEBACLE and fix the defensive errors, we're gonna see spurts for the next month/half where we can't hit jumpers, but the D has to get better with the quickness. . .


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Ballscientist I think you need to fix your problems before you come to ours


----------

